# Daiwa Emblem® Surf Rods



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

who has one and what do you guys think.
I am returning an OKUMA because the tip guide will not stay on the rod. Can not get it to stay on because the tip is so tapered.
Digital Dagger is taking the rod back. They are good to work with.

I am trying to get a good jetty rod. Light weight and strength is the key.
Diawa SealineX 9 foot has worked great but I will have to give it back to my friend soon. Any help will be appreicated.


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

I really dig the 8' Penn Power Stick I just got. It's rated 1/4 to 2oz, but throws a little more if you need. The part I dig the most is how the butt is wrapped really thin. Makes it alot more sensitive.

Put a Daiwa Regal 3500 on it for a great light pier/jetty/lures setup for right around $100.


----------



## Bennie (Apr 10, 2004)

*Emblem opinion*

I have 3 of the 11-3 emblems and love them.Also have 3 sealines,they are good ,just you get a little more distance with the Daiwas.Both are excellent if you're into fishing not having pretty equipment.I fish bout 8 to 12 times a month and they have served me well.Fixing to get another emblem this week.My opinion


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

I had nothing but problems with my Emblem as it even broke! Sent it back, repaired and broke again!!! Ended up in the trash after that!

Maybe I just got a Bad one!!


----------



## Rodwrapper (Dec 13, 2005)

you could always order a custom rod and get exactly what you want...................

email me if interested
[email protected]

good luck and catch a bunch


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*what others should I look at?*

Tica, TSUNAMI, who else? I would like about 8ft to 9ft. only want to spend about 80 max.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*anyone use ??*

Penn Spinfisher® Big Game II
SURF & JETTY RODS SPINNING AND CASTING??
Anyone use these??


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

VICIII said:


> Penn Spinfisher® Big Game II
> SURF & JETTY RODS SPINNING AND CASTING??
> Anyone use these??


I still have 2, 1 11footer, and 1 8footer.. nice rods..


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

you have the jetty spinning rod?
How do you like the foam grips? Do the fall apart like some that I have used? I have heard the weight on these is very light. You agree?


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

I have the spinfisher surf... don't know if it's a jetty or note, but it's like.. and I careless about the foam grib. I might take all that foam off and put on heat shrink tuping.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*who is the girl on the pole...*

???


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

VICIII said:


> ???


Aww c'mon man! That's Jessica Alba bro! 

One of the most 'talented' actresses out there IMHO.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*whoa*

That girl is fine...
Takes the Jolie look and beat it but does not seem as crazy...


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Check out Digital Dagger for the 8 or 9 foot Surf King or $76 and $85! i got a 10ft I love!


----------

